# english hairdresser looking for job/sponsor-brisbane



## clairer (May 6, 2008)

English hairdresser looking for a job sponsor, willing to cover all the costs/fees herself and sign the disclaimer that releaves employer of medical responsibility! Extensive skills/experience/qualification including owning and running own salon for 15 years!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Clairer, 

Are hairdressers in demand in Australia? If they are then you may get a sponsor but otherwise that route will be tough. I know around here in South Australia I was stunned at how many hairdressers there are serving a community of about 25,000 but they all seem to survive.

Have you checked whether you can get in on a skilled independent visa or a business visa (the links are in the "Please read..." post)?

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi clairer,

I've also just found this website...

SalonScout.com.au - Salon Scout Hair and beauty jobs and business opportunities in Australia and New Zealand

Do you have an idea of which State you want to move to?

Dolly


----------



## bellyhoopus (Oct 26, 2008)

clairer said:


> English hairdresser looking for a job sponsor, willing to cover all the costs/fees herself and sign the disclaimer that releaves employer of medical responsibility! Extensive skills/experience/qualification including owning and running own salon for 15 years!


Are you still looking for work?


----------



## DarciePaige (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi All,
Sadly with the abolishment of MODL my twin sister is now 1o points short on reaching pass mark of 120. Anyone know of Sunshine Coast hairdressers willing to sponsor senior hairstylist with 25 years experience? 
Any response would be oh so greatfully received as she is desperate to follow me and the family out there!
Thanks.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

So sorry to hear about your sister's plight. With MODL going it's going to change so many peoples chance to move over.

I'm afraid your sister will find it very difficult to get sponsorship, it's not impossible but it's difficult.

The only way I can think of is if she comes over and visits as many hairdressers as she can; or she phones as many as she can.

I'm sorry I can't write anything more positive for her.

Dolly


----------



## DarciePaige (Jan 14, 2010)

Dolly said:


> Hi there,
> 
> So sorry to hear about your sister's plight. With MODL going it's going to change so many peoples chance to move over.
> 
> ...


Hi Dolly,

Thanks, will get together with her and email all hairdressing and beauty salons in Queensland ( Sunshine Coast ) and ask if they are interested and present her CV. We will look on yellow pages.au. Thanks.


----------

